# 8 or 7 weeks?



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,
My new puppy is about to be born any time now. The breeder is telling me that she sends the puppy to their final home after 7 weeks. Every where I have seen the recommendation is 8 weeks. Is there a disadvantage for the puppy to get separated from his litter at 7 weeks instead of 8 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. Best left with thier mother and other litter mates until 8 weeks to fully socialize. Matter of fact, if there are other full grown dogs around. even better.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

8 wks is minimum. We got our pup @ 8 wks, but I think 9 or 10 is better. Many breeders are moving towards 10wks for a variety of reasons, but 7 wks is too young.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

We've had both, we had one at 7 wks, one at 10 wks, one at 8 wks (these were all childhood pets - we had a fourth one but he was a rescue and I was only 2 when my parnts got him so I have no idea how old he was ) and Scout we got at 7 1/2 weeks. No difference in any of them. Of course all of the V's we've had in our family had someone at home with them full time when they came home as my Mom was a Stay at home Mom, and I am as well, so that might make a difference. None of the dogs were left for long periods of time on their own until they were a little bit older because my Mom didn't have work obligations, and we didn't have to worry about that when we brought Scout home either.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We got ours at 8 weeks, but since then I've read that 7 weeks was ideal.
I guess as anything else, it's all matter of opinion.


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your opinions.
I also saw this web site: 

http://www.the-puppy-dog-place.com/puppy-development.html

Where they write: "Between weeks 7 and 9, a puppy is mature enough to leave his mom and littermates, and to join his new human family"

So, I guess I will get my puppy a bit sooner


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Then why ask us? I can tell you some stories about how dog's personalities have been affected by improper socialization. It's between you and the breeder. This dog will be with you for more then 10 years. If 1 week makes that much difference to you then have at it. For your sake, I hope the breeder is experienced with Vizslas and has a good reputation with other breeders. That would be a tell tale sign of their capabilities and reputation. An inexperienced breeder is more interested in getting rid of the dogs ASAP vs a high quality experienced breeder who would never let a pup go until 8 weeks.


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

Why ask you? Well I don't think looking for information from different sources is such a bad idea.
This forum is great because it gives us different "opinions" as every breed, every dog, and every owner is different. At the end of the day each one of us will judge all comments and research and will try to take the best decision regarding different aspects of our dogs' life.
Thanks again for your thoughts...


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

JeffKish said:


> Why ask you? Well I don't think looking for information from different sources is such a bad idea.
> This forum is great because it gives us different "opinions" as every breed, every dog, and every owner is different. At the end of the day each one of us will judge all comments and research and will try to take the best decision regarding different aspects of our dogs' life.
> Thanks again for your thoughts...


I don't think it was a bad question at all. 
Pretty well every aspect of dog ownership is matter of opinion and you've got to decide what works for you.

This case is no different. A year from now when someone asks this question, you'll be able to tell them that you got your dog at 7 weeks and it has worked out just fine for you...

I personally like linescreamers posts because I'm just as sarcastic in real life.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just sounded like your mind was made up in advance. I think some of us (me included) believe what we read on the internet. Now, if most of the sources with experience and reputation stated that Vizsla's socialization is completed at 7 weeks, then I would go with that. It has just not been my experience. What I have experienced is that the inexperienced breeders don't care much about the home the dog will be placed in nor about how well the dogs will be socialized. They also happen to be the lower priced pups.  The better breeders were asking me more questions then I had for them. They were also willing to pass on a buyer if they didn't feel the home was appropriate for one of their dogs. Again, most of the reputable breeders I talked to, wouldn't consider letting a dog go at 8 weeks.

Another question. Is this Vizsla OFA'd?


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, both parents are. 
I was also a bit startle when the breeder gave me the pick-up date.
He is a very reputable breeder (I got his name through different references). I don't think he just want to get rid off the puppies.
I went to his house about 6 months ago to talk about the breed and see his dogs.
He even offers to take the dogs back for any reason and whatever the age and place them on a new home.


----------

